# beagle pups



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

what is the easiest way to train beagles to hunt. im in the process of getting one, waiting on it to get old enough to be away from the mother. and what small game is the best for a beagle to hunt.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

catfisherman,
I have had only one litter with my beagles, but i killed a rabbit and brought it back, drug it around the yard. Just a simple trail and the rest was history. My older dogs also tracked pheasants also, but that was in bred someway because I didn't train them to do that. The game to hunt is rabbits and any pheasants is a plus. You can't beat that voice of a beagle running a cotton tail. My 2 cents.  
Ron


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Rabbits. Period. They were bred to chase bunnies. It's almost a sin to ask them to chase anything else. 

I had a pair many years ago. Had one older dog that I got already trained and later the pup just seemed to learn from him. Turned out to be a great pair...the younger one hunted fast and loose while the older one was slow and steady. Whenever the young one lost the trail he ran right back to the older dog and started from there. 

There are no hunting joys more pure and simple than a pair of good beagles on a crisp winter morning. Kick up a rabbit and sit back while they turn it in a big circle right back to you. I love my lab, but it's hard to beat a good beagle.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have one thats a beagle - yellow mix. Smart dog and good on trails. Stick with bunnies! Just dont shoot the dog!


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Just put them in an area of bunnies and the instinct will take over it's in there you just have to let it out and putting them in an area of rabbits will bring it out. The more you run them the better they get just don't over due it keep the running times around and hour or less untill they get old enough to take the longer sessions. If your interested in beagles and rabbit hunting then go to www.beagleboard.com and log in and check it out. Good luck and enjoy them. "J"


----------

